# Whizzer Pacemaker 24" Question ?



## 41OLDSTEED (Dec 9, 2018)

I am Looking at possibly buying a *Whizzer Pacemaker* that is Missing the Rear wheel and Sheave....I Know these use a 24" wheel but Do they also use the standard size 26" Rear wheel sheave and Belt...?...Just a Newby to these Bikes still...Thanks...Fran


----------



## whizzerbug (Dec 9, 2018)

yes  ax62 belt   standard sheeve  but pacemakers use 9 special spacers on the sheeve to correctly align belt


----------



## Chiptosser (Jun 10, 2019)

Have you found the proper rear hub for your 24"


----------

